# My Top 100 Favorite Skylines in the World



## Steven77571 (Jul 26, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, here are my top 100 skylines of the world. These are ranked in my own opinion, so if you want to debate, you're in the wrong thread.
*100. Wellington, New Zealand*
Wellington skyline by jenniferever27, on Flickr

*99. Durban, South Africa*

moonglow over durbs by chothia, on Flickr

*98. Xiamen, China*

Xiamen Skyline by randomwire, on Flickr

*97. Vilinius, Lithuania*

Vilnius skyline by Linas G, on Flickr

*96. Fort Worth, U.S.A.*

Fort Worth at night by Lightning Bug Creek, on Flickr

*95. Vienna, Austria*

Vienna by photo.architect, on Flickr

*94. Winnipeg, Canada*

winnipeg at night by gjlabustro, on Flickr

*93. Honolulu, U.S.A.*

Honolulu Night Skyline by eschborn.photography, on Flickr

*92. Milan, Italy*

Milano Sunset Frame 3 by Obliot, on Flickr

*91. Phoenix, U.S.A.*

Nightscape by jimhankey, on Flickr

*90. Liverpool, England*

Liverpool Towers, Dusk by .annajane, on Flickr

*89. San Diego, U.S.A.*

San Diego at Night by tehviruss, on Flickr

*88. Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam*

Ho Chi Minh City at night by mukulr, on Flickr

*87. Milwaukee, U.S.A.*

Untitled by Retinal Fetish, on Flickr

*86. Qingdao, China*

night in Qingdao by valleyhead, on Flickr

*85. Jacksonville, U.S.A. *

Jacksonville skyline at night by katiekurycki, on Flickr

*84. Cairo, Egypt*

Cairo, Egypt by sruce2638, on Flickr

*83. Manchester, England*

Manchester Skyline by rwbthatisme, on Flickr

*82. Auckland, New Zealand*

Auckland skyline by rocatis, on Flickr

*81. New Orleans, U.S.A. *

New Orleans Skyline Night by rocco11510, on Flickr

*80. Birmingham, England*

Birmingham Cityscape by karl turley, on Flickr

*79. El Paso, U.S.A.*

Downtown El Paso Skyline by Mike Hardiman, on Flickr

*78. Cape Town, South Africa*

City Skyline by nixiepixiez, on Flickr

*77. Moscow, Russia*

Moscow city skyline at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr

*76. Indianapolis, U.S.A.*

Indianapolis Skyline by DensityWave, on Flickr

*75. Nairobi, Kenya*

Nairobi Nights panorama by Truthslinger, on Flickr

*74. Doha, Qatar*

Doha, Qatar skyline by night by 80sChiyuld, on Flickr

*73. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Rio de Janeiro - downtown by Night by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr'

*72. Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*

Abu Dhabi Skyline by Eddy.H, on Flickr

*71. St. Louis, U.S.A.*

St Louis Archway by dsi554, on Flickr

*70. Medellin, Colombia*

Medellin at night by sgarciao, on Flickr

*69. Cincinnati, U.S.A.*

Downtown Cincinnati, looking from the southeast by aaron.davidson, on Flickr

*68. Mumbai, India*

Diwali @ Mumbai by wanderlust88, on Flickr

*67. Kansas City, U.S.A.*

Kansas City Skyline, Evening by timsamoff, on Flickr

*66. Gold Coast, Australia*

Golden Glow by lazyevaluator, on Flickr

*65. Austin, U.S.A. *

Austin Skyline Dusk by Ryan Miller Photography, on Flickr

*64. Monte Carlo, Monaco*

Endless Nights, Monte Carlo, Monaco by big_bang489, on Flickr

*63. Kuwait City, Kuwait*

A Night Under Kuwait City by givekuwait, on Flickr

*62. Caracas, Venezuela*

Caracas de Noche by Marco Vera Cruz, on Flickr

*61. Tel-Aviv Israel*

Magic hour from Napoleon Hill by Mor Miller, on Flickr

*60. Cleveland, U.S.A. *

Cleveland Skyline HDR by cabate, on Flickr

*59. Santiago, Chile*

Santiago by night by la carolina, on Flickr

*58. Miami, U.S.A. *

Downtown Miami @ Dusk by Kris//, on Flickr

*57. Naples, Italy*

Napoli Notturna by Apollyon Sun, on Flickr

*56. Chongquing, China*

Chongqing by CWOT, on Flickr

*55. Bogota, Colombia*

bogota de noche con la luna by bogotaniando, on Flickr

*54. Koahsuing, Taiwan*

Kaohsiung Metropolitan by hiroshiken, on Flickr

*53. Panama City, Panama*

panama-skyline-night by yairys, on Flickr

*52. Seattle, U.S.A. *

Seattle Center Dusk + Mt. Rainier by papalars, on Flickr

*51. Jakarta, Indonesia*

Jakarta Night Skyline by AndrewPrawiro, on Flickr

*50. Montreal, Canada*

Montreal at night by pegase1972, on Flickr

*49. Boston, U.S.A. *

Boston at night by freefotouk, on Flickr

*48. Nanjing, China*

Nanjing - skyline at night from hotel by Marc van der Chijs, on Flickr


*47. Charlotte, U.S.A.*

dusk & charlotte by gdodson, on Flickr

*46. Madrid, Spain *

Madrid Skyline by Ibontxo, on Flickr

*45. Edmonton, Canada*

Edmonton Skyline by Manuel Secher, on Flickr


*44. Istanbul, Turkey*

Levent desde Büyük Camlica by jrgcastro, on Flickr

*43. Denver, U.S.A.*

Denver Skyline by mccoryjames, on Flickr

*42. Mexico City, Mexico *

HDR Mexico Cityscape by @skrd, on Flickr

*41. Taipei, Taiwan*

Taipei, Taiwan charming night by Yen Hung Lin, on Flickr

*40. Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires and beyond by maxem en flickr, on Flickr

*39. Calgary, Canada*

Calgary by Lomacar, on Flickr

*38.Tianjin, China*

Tianjin from Tianjin TV Tower by Sarmu, on Flickr

*37. Tampa, U.S.A.*

Tampa, Florida skyline at night by warren.dennis, on Flickr

*36. Osaka, Japan*

Osaka Skyline by leis bell, on Flickr

*35. Bangkok, Thailand*

Sathorn and Silom  by Henrivarium, on Flickr


*34. Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Skyline, Rotterdam by BraCom, on Flickr

*33. San Francisco, U.S.A.*

San Francisco Night Scene by ping ping, on Flickr

*32. Johannesburg, South Africa *

Joburg Nights - South Africa by South African Tourism, on Flickr

*31. Brisbane, Australia *

Brisbane Friday at Dusk-01+ by Sheba_Also, on Flickr

*30. Shenzhen, China *

night piece of shenzhen by paulwu.china, on Flickr

*29. Los Angeles, USA*

Los Angeles Skyline by aloneintheory, on Flickr

*28. Vancouver, Canada* 

Downtown Vancouver Skyline & Grouse Mountain Lights at Night by susan gittins, on Flickr

*27. Seoul, South Korea*

Skyline of Seoul by Seoul Korea, on Flickr

*26. Detroit, U.S.A. *

Detroit Skyline (night) 06/20/09 7 by chrycopaul1066, on Flickr

*25. Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw skyline as seen from my balcony - night by Buddha_Fingaz, on Flickr

*24. Guangzhou, China *

Guangzhou at Dusk Time, Guangdong, China _HXT2067 by ohmytrip, on Flickr

*23. Perth, Australia*

Perth Skyline by oemebamo, on Flickr

*22. Sao Paulo, Brazil*

São Paulo at night by Bringo, on Flickr

*21. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia *

KL Skyline Night HDR by CLF, on Flickr

*20. Philadelphia, U.S.A.*

PhilaSkyline_91 by Bill7870, on Flickr

*19. Singapore City, Singapore*

Singapore Skyline at Night by überkenny, on Flickr

*18. Minneapolis, U.S.A.*

Minneapolis Skyline/Metrodome by meetminneapolis, on Flickr

*17. London, England *

City Skyline by peprice, on Flickr

*16. Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*

pittsburgh dusk by J Blough, on Flickr

*15. Beijing, China*

Beijing Skyline by Sarmu, on Flickr

*14. Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt skyline at night (1) by super_timbo, on Flickr

*13. Melbourne, Australia*

Melbourne city night by Marty Pouwelse, on Flickr

*12. Dallas, U.S.A.*

Dallas Cityscape at Night by Kate Hayes, on Flickr

*11. Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo Skyline at Night by Hoya99, on Flickr

*10. Atlanta, USA*

Atlanta_Skyline_from_Buckhead by coka_koehler, on Flickr

*9. Toronto, Canada*

Toronto Waterfront at night by theharv58, on Flickr

*8. Paris, France*

La Défense by ★iPh4n70M★, on Flickr

*7. Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

Dubai Cityscape by Paul Raptis, on Flickr

*6. Sydney, Australia*

Sydney skyline at night by Draiver_, on Flickr

*5. Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago Skyline at Night by rigggsy23, on Flickr

*4. Shanghai, China*

Shanghai - Pudong Skyline and Garden Bridge by cnmark, on Flickr

*3. Houston, U.S.A.* (It's my hometown, so I had to place it in the top 10)

Houston Skyline by intrigue139, on Flickr

*2. Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong Island Blue Hour by dazstudios, on Flickr

And now, here's my favorite skyline in the world, and I'm sure many of you agree with me..
*1. New York City, U.S.A.*

Midtown Manhattan at Night from Old Glory Park by andrew mace—, on Flickr


----------



## oktober69105 (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice! Great night shots.:banana:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

You made excellent choices regarding which pictures to use. I also agreed with #60-100. I think you got drunk starting at No. 59 and you finished the list without being sober. Seriously, what does Edmonton have over Seattle or Panama City? Perth, Warsaw, Rotterdam, Detroit, Johannesburg, Tampa all in the top 50?? Really!!!?!! :cheers:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Manitopiaaa said:


> You made excellent choices regarding which pictures to use. I also agreed with #60-100.


Except the photo for Toronto is at least 20 years old.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Great!


----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

The picture from Panama city is sooooooo old! Today is so diferent, with lots of new +200Mts. skyscrapers... 

However, I like all the cities mentioned!


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Great, But you have to update some photos..


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

OK, it's just only your personal opinion on international forum for everyone.


----------



## Steven77571 (Jul 26, 2004)

I know Hong Kong has more skyscrapers that New York, but New York keeps building new ones every year.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You better update your photos on a regular basic or I'll lock this thread!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Cool List. Great captures. Must have been a great amount of work to find all these proper dusk/dawn/night skyline pictures.

I can agree on most of 100 - 20, but my top20 would look a bit different though.


----------



## dc88 (Aug 6, 2009)

this list is 100 yrs in the making..and Houston is in the TOP 3 and Paris 8???? wew


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mumbai is missing like 90% of its skyline in that image.


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Gold Coast should really be in the top 20. But hey, as you said - it's your list!


----------



## RaySthlm (Dec 24, 2010)

all that hard work for nothing, terrible list and bad pictures from many cities. 

Massive Bangkok on spot 35?


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

....


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

A lot of Asian cities have skylines popping up to a certain point and that (from certain angles) looks 'flat'. Busan may have 18 buildings over 200m but it's not about the building height, its about design, location and how the overall skyline blends with the natural environment..


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Delete


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool but i don't think any European skyline deserves among top 10.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

According to steven Vancouver is on #28 spot. :cheers:


And vancouver's latest photos..









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claytonperry/5462686008/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claytonperry/5462085555/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

PANAMA CITY


----------



## Redkey (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's my top 110 list, completely my opinion


1-10
1 - Hong kong
2 - Chicago
3 - New York city*
4 - Shanghai*
5 - Toronto
6 - Singapore
7 - Frankfurt
8 - Shenzhen
9 - Dubai
10 -Kuala lumpur

10-20
11 - Tokyo
12 - Manila
13 - Melbourne
14 - Doha
15 - Sydney
16 - Panama
17 - Seattle
18 - Chongqing
19 - rio de janeiro
20 - Vancouver*

20-30
21 - Moscow
22 - Seoul
23 - San fransisco*
24 - Guangzhou*
25 - Bangkok
26 - Philadelphia*
27 - Calgary*
28 - London*
29 - Kuwait
30 - Jakarta

30-40
31 - Miami
32 - Los Angeles*
33 - Houston
34 - Brisbane*
35 - Paris
36 - Montreal
37 - Osaka
38 - Dallas
39 - Taipei*
40 - Atlanta**

40-50
41 - Nanjing*
42 - Johannesburg*
43 - Sao Paulo*
44 - Auckland*
45 - Las vegas
46 - Boston*
47 - Perth
48 - Minneapolis
49 - Peking
50 - Edmonton*

50-60
51 - Buenos Aries*
52 - Yokohama
53 - Shenyang
54 - Abu dhabi
55 - Pittsburg*
56 - Cleveland
57 - Santiago*
58 - Fuzhou
59 - Mexico city
60 - Cartagena*

60-70
61 - Bogota*
62 - Tel aviv
63 - Detroit*
64 - Caracas*
65 - Milwaukee
66 - Denver
67 - Wuhan*
68 - Ho chi Minh city
69 - Portland
70 -*Dalian

70-80
71 - Cape town
72 - Winnipeg*
73 - Curitiba*
74 - Beirut
75 - Mumbai
76 - Wuhan
77 - Cincinnati*
78 - Quebec*
79 - St Louis*
80 - Austin

80-90
81 - Nairobi
82 - Mississauga*
83 - Manama
84 - Madrid*
85 - Istanbul*
86 - Charlotte
87 - Warsaw
88 - Halifax
89 - Luanda*
90 - Liverpool
*
90-100
91 - Niagara falls
92 - Vilnius*
93 - Busan
94 - Tampa*
95 - Zagreb*
96 - Baltimore
97 - Benidorm*
98 - Hangzhou*
99 - San Diego*
100 - Honolulu

100-110
101 - New Orleans*
102 - Rotterdam
103 - Hamilton*
104 - Penang*
105 - Chengdu
106 - Columbus*
107 - Xian
108 - Ulaanbaatar*
109 - Nanning*
110 - Reykjavik*


----------



## arquitekto (Jun 12, 2009)

*MY TOP 100:*

1. HK
2. NYC
3. Shanghai
4. Sydney
5. Toronto
6. Singapore
7. Dubai
8. Bangkok
9. Metro Manila
10. Chongqing

11. Chicago
12. Beijing
13. Tokyo
14. Guangzhou
15. Melbourne
16. Calgary
17. LA
18. Vancouver
19. Goldcoast
20. Doha

21. Frankfurt
22. Seattle
23. Perth
24. Philadelphia
25. Sao Paulo
26. Nanjing
27. Montreal
28. London
29. Cartagena
30. SFO

31. Osaka
32. Rio de Janeiro
33. Brisbane
34. Moscow
35. Tianjin
36. Houston
37. Taipei
38. Austin
39. Shenyang
40. Mexico City

41. Seoul
42. Kuala Lumpur
43. Harbin
44. Dallas
45. Nagoya
46. Jakarta
47. Buenos Aires
48. Boston
49. Kuwait
50. Abu Dhabi

51. Busan
52. Santiago
53. Auckland
54. Paris
55. Johannesburg
56. Taiyuan
57. Fortaleza
58. Dalian
59. Warsaw
60. Benidorm

61. Nairobi
62. Belo Horizonte
63. Caracas
64. Seongnam
65. San Diego
66. Urumqi
67. Shenzen
68. Charlotte
69. Belem
70. Atlanta

71. Nanning
72. Louiseville
73. Yokohama
74. Mumbai
75. Changsa
76. Acapulco
77. Detroit
78. Porto Alegre
79. Denver
80. Barcelona

81. Istanbul
82. Cebu
83. Delhi
84. Rotterdam
85. Indianapolis
86. Goiania
87. Pretoria
88. Xiamen
89. Birmingham
90. Nashville

91. Lima
92. Shijiazhuang
93. Kansas City
94. Hanoi
95. Curitiba
96. Adelaide
97. Baltimore
99. Wuxi
99. Manama
100. Lagos


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a Europian city with a better skyline than that of Toronto Canada...even using a picture of TDot from 20 years ago as you did?? 

You must be smoking something...or high on your own opinions!! Lolz


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*My "TOTAL" Top 50 skylines of the world*


```
[B]1. Hong Kong
2. New Yourk
3. Shanghai
4. Shenzhen
5. Chicago
6. Kuala Lumpure
7. Los Angeles
8. Toronto
9. Dubai
10. Tokyo
11. Guangzou
12. Singapure
13. Seattle
14. Nanjing
15. Melbourne
16. San Francisco
17. Sidney
18. Frankfurt
19. Moscow
20. Chongqing
21. Seoul 
22. Panama
23. Bangkok
24. Manila
25. Jakarta
26. Abu Dhabi 
27. Paris
28. Atlanta
29. Busan
30. London 
31. Philadelphia
32. Kuwait City
33. Beijing
34. Taipei
35. Houston
36. Montreal 
37. Doha
38. Calgary
39. San Paulo
40. Warsaw 
41. Minneapolis
42. Gold Coast
43. Perth
44. Miami 
45. Vancouver
46. Osaka
47. Rio de Janeiro
48. Santiago
49. Mumbai
50. Auckland NZ[/B]
```


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Jakarta S.C.R.









Original photo by detik.com


Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## DEJAH (Jun 18, 2015)

England is not a sovereign state, so the correct way to put the British cities is besides U.K.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sydney's a worthy contendor for natural beauty alone


Sydney City by bennychun, on Flickr

Day 218/365 - Balls Head View by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Sydney Balls Head by mornnb, on Flickr

Gateway to Sydney by Brendan Goodger, on Flickr


Sydney by A B, on Flickr
Orange as the sun sets by Will Tan, on Flickr


Evening Falls Over Sydney by Simon Pratley, on Flickr

Goat Island and the Sydney CBD [3000x1579] [OC] by lawepw, on Flickr
Sdyney Harbour Bridge by kenneth chin, on Flickr







Sydney Skyline By Night[/URL] by Jonas Kroger


----------

